# advise how to keep bugs out of my helmet



## dbikeco (Feb 7, 2004)

need advise how keep bugs out of my helmet


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Bug repellent.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Helmet cover , bug repellent , ride early before bugs overwhelm the environment . Good luck .


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

*Bandana*

I wear a bandana/dew rag under my helmet most rides.

It sucks having a deer fly bite the back of your head while riding. Or while doing anything.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Print this out & tape it to your helmet.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

*Experience the freedom...*










Available in most neon colors.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

Ride more slowly...


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Get a UVEX brand helmet. The front vents are screened to keep the bugs out.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

gmcttr said:


> Get a UVEX brand helmet. The front vents are screened to keep the bugs out.


+1

After getting a horsefly stuck in my helmet last year I shopped for something new this winter and I'm sold on this helmet. It pretty much paid for itself when I smashed a wasp in the front mesh. Better that than a new epi-pen and an ER co-pay. :thumbsup:


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Ride around the bugs! Kind of like the bullet dodging seen in the matrix.


----------



## motopail (Jul 29, 2008)

Stay inside.....


----------



## sophiethomson (May 27, 2010)

Finch Platte said:


> Print this out & tape it to your helmet.


hehehe


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe you need one of these too:









https://gbnpro.com/


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I've actually had 2 bees stuck in my helmet over the last month.
The first one I felt right away, buzzing around in a vent so I stopped really quick and got it out.
The 2nd one was on a ride last week. I didn't know it was there. I stopped for a quick break and took the helmet off, and I felt it buzz and fly out of my hair. Kinda crazy that it didn't sting me, as my hair is fairly short.

I could see some light plastic screen being a good thing.
Prolly really easy to retrofit into an existing helmet.
Something I'm gonna look into asap.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Wear pants.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry....


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Don't ride outside.


----------



## kevkizer (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a bee fly into my helmet and caused me to crash and dislocate my shoulder... 

Don't worry, the bee wasn't hurt!


----------

